# How much is that foreskin worth? ALERT!!



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

My blood is boiling! I turned on the tv this morning to the middle of a report about a new miracle wrinkle cream. I had seen the commercials saying, "But wait to you hear what's in it!!" Well, the secret ingredient is FORESKIN from circumcised infants. No lie. They say a small bottle of "TNS" goes for $130! Here is the link to the story:

http://www.nbc10.com/healthwatcharch...93/detail.html

They were not pro or con for the cream and of course showed a Bris instead of a hosptital circumcision (AKA a party instead of a surgery...) Anyway, I see this can be a positive. We should all email them regarding why circumcision is genital mutilation with links/documentation attached. Explain why this would be a good story. I know me and possibly one or 2 other woman posting here are in this stations viewing area (It'sa Philadelphia station which covers some of PA, NJ, and DE) so maybe we can offer to be a part ofa story? I will email asap, I have the kiddos quickly occupied so I could post while I was so mad! lol Let's get writing!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

If you want youthful skin all you need to do is sacrifce all newborn baby boys' right to be whole. How disgusting. I don't live in your area. But I can still e-mail from your link I hope. Of course show a Bris so circ won't look so bad. Well I'm going to check out your link now!!

Well, darn I can't figure out how to e-mail them.


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

To email-go to the top of www.nbc10.com On the top lft side it says send an email (or similar) then below that will be a drop down button. Click on Healthwatch feedback (or similar again! lol) Hope tha thelps!


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Foreskin is also used for "skin bandages." ( like small skin grafts.) Companies make $ from foreskins without parents even knowing.


----------



## LunaMoom (Jun 15, 2002)

Blech!!!







I'd rather be wrinkly! Imagine hospitals selling foreskins,you think you know how low they stoop and then you hear something like this.One more reason to give birth at home or in a non-hospital birthing center!


----------



## Eosine (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey, you'll never convince people who circumcise for religious reasons not to!!

But I would never use that cream!! Ewww!!!

I hope none of the creams I use has it. I really love Avon's retroactive cream. Does anyone know what's in that?


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Eosine_
*Hey, you'll never convince people who circumcise for religious reasons not to!!*
What does that have to do with this product? I believe most people who circ for religious reasons don't have it done in a hospital and I'd gather they don't sell the foreskin after. Also most boys ar not circed for religious reasons ,so what exactly is your point?


----------



## rubylark (Nov 18, 2001)

Just a friendly reminder that we don't discuss religion as it relates to circ in this forum. Please see the sticky post at the top of our forum for an explanation of why we focus on promoting intactness and presenting the very BIG case AGAINST circumcision w/o entertaining religious discussions. That's not to say that such discussions aren't valuable in many cases, it's just that it's not the purpose of this forum. Also see the sticky for direction in where to pursue discussions of that nature.

Thanks for your understanding









Please PM me with any questions.

Love, Jolene


----------



## elelvee (May 4, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by bebesho2_
My blood is boiling! I turned on the tv this morning to the middle of a report about a new miracle wrinkle cream. I had seen the commercials saying, "But wait to you hear what's in it!!" Well, the secret ingredient is FORESKIN from circumcised infants.
Just another reminder of its irrationality!
The chemicals present in foreskin thwart infection (or smoothe wrinkles) in other people, but cause infection in its original owner!


----------



## Jellybean (Feb 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by elelvee_
*Just another reminder of its irrationality!
The chemicals present in foreskin thwart infection (or smoothe wrinkles) in other people, but cause infection in its original owner!*








What a great way to put it into perspective. I may have to use this quote in the future!


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

uke uke uke


----------

